# Waterville Valley 1/4



## basso4735 (Jan 4, 2011)

Conditions: hard pack, ice, and a little powder on the trails that had the snowguns blasting.

The deal today was $7 lift tickets thanks to the Patriots, and all the college kids on break were on the slopes (me included). Very crowded. This was the first time in about 6 years that I went to WV, and I dont see myself going back anytime soon. Normal price lift tickets are not worth it. My run of the day was And Tyler Too, hit that a few times. 

I will not be going back anytime soon, and never for full price. Got my moneys worth riding from 10-3 though.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 4, 2011)

I think you can do better than that


----------



## basso4735 (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2011)

any bumps?

trying to figure out where I want to go on Friday.  They have a twofer deal on Friday.


----------



## basso4735 (Jan 4, 2011)

Not a bump guy, sorry! Although a lot started to form by the end of the day.


----------



## moon (Jan 5, 2011)

Any specific reason why you feel so strongly about not going back for full price? Just curious. I haven't been there in years myself.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 5, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> I think you can do better than that


Ouch. :blink:



basso4735 said:


> sorry


Don't be. Welcome to AZ and thanks for the report. I live 40 minutes from WV but never ski there; I can understand your sentiments about the place!


----------



## prophet0426 (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree about never going there.  My parent live in WV, and I always get in the car and drive to Cannon regardless of snow conditions.  WV needs to really take a look at there terrain options, and lift layout.  If they proceed with the expantion to Tecumseh proper that may change my attitude toward the place, but for now I'll continue to drive to Cannon.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 5, 2011)

prophet0426 said:


> I agree about never going there.  My parent live in WV, and I always get in the car and drive to Cannon regardless of snow conditions.  WV needs to really take a look at there terrain options, and lift layout.  If they proceed with the expantion to Tecumseh proper that may change my attitude toward the place, but for now I'll continue to drive to Cannon.



True, true.  But have you ever found killer turns behind the ropes there?


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 5, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Ouch. :blink:
> 
> 
> Don't be. Welcome to AZ and thanks for the report. I live 40 minutes from WV but never ski there; I can understand your sentiments about the place!




I was just kidding, so I should apologize. I meant, "write some more on why you wouldn't go back".


----------



## basso4735 (Jan 5, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> I was just kidding, so I should apologize. I meant, "write some more on why you wouldn't go back".


There isnt much more to write about...I can't comment on the normal crowding since yesterday was a mad house because of the $7 tickets. Due to that, lift lines were humongous, ice was popping up everywhere, trails were crowded. I also found a lack of challenging terrain, although a few of their black diamonds weren't open. The amount of trails they boast is completely useless, not even close to what they claim. On the trail map there is a section on skiers left about the size of a tic tac that accounts for 3 trails....:-o


----------



## cannonist (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright, Waterville is what it is. People have to accept that and move on. I grew up skiing waterville and the area has a ton of potential. I am very interested to see what happens with Sunnunu. Until then I dont care for the crap.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2011)

cannonist said:


> Alright, Waterville is what it is. People have to accept that and move on. I grew up skiing waterville and the area has a ton of potential. I am very interested to see what happens with Sunnunu. Until then I dont care for the crap.



good perspective

I posted a thread once regarding ski area 'hate'.  Like everyone, I have my favorites, but I do have fun everywhere and I can't think of a single place I've been that I wouldn't go back to.  Someplaces might require superb conditions or great company, but I pretty much find a way to have fun everywhere I go.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 5, 2011)

What is the best thing about WV?

I'm visiting some friends in a few weeks there, looking for something postitive in the thread...     Maybe I'll check out their nordic trails.... DHS, I plan to be at Ragged next sat instead of two days at WV...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2011)

the 15th?

plan on being there that day.  gmcunni and family will be up as well.  hopefully we get a dump before then to open the glades.


----------



## Northernflight (Jan 5, 2011)

I was also at Waterville on Tuesday and that was the largest midweek crowd I have ever seen their, it seemed more like a busy weekend than anything else. Conditions were very sketchy, this was the second iciest day I’ve ever skied on. Recovery from the freeze was not as good as Waterville usually does but that probably lay in the fact that the place was absolutely mobbed and got skied off very quickly-which is normal. I was at Cannon today and conditions were very good there, they got a dusting of snow overnight and that drastically helped. If you go back wait until all the expert trails are open, lower bobby’s run and true grit are both good runs. Gema is another great run but the conditions made it extremely difficult to ski. Another good rout is white caps to sels choice to world cup. There really isn’t a lot there and there are a lot of other mountains with much more interesting and varied terrain but it does get the job done. The glades are also pretty good, not the best, but they don’t get much traffic so conditions usually are pretty good when they get snow, most of it blows off the trails and into the woods anyway. I have a love hate relationship with the place but the mountain usually doesn’t disappoint. As far as moguls, the whole place is flat except for a very small stretch on upper valley run-defiantly not worth the trip if you’re just looking for some mogul turns.


----------



## Trigger (Jan 6, 2011)

WV was icey on Dec 30th when i was there. I still had fun but was not a fan of the ice. Not a bad place thats an easy ride to get to.  Variety and different ski places are good things.  If all the ski places were like NH Liquor & Wine Outlets then it would be pretty boring going there.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> What is the best thing about WV?
> 
> I'm visiting some friends in a few weeks there, looking for something postitive in the thread...     Maybe I'll check out their nordic trails....


You sir, just answered your own question. :lol:

I think the most positive thing about WV right now is its potential for future development and expansion. Another great thing about WV is it has a high speed quad strictly servicing beginner terrain, not many mountains offer that type of experience for less skillful sliders. There is some good cruising terrain there. But it's hard to enjoy it due to the traffic. Not a lot of acres for such a big name resort. Sorry, I tried, hard to give positives without highlighting something negative. It's the right mountain for the right skiing/rider/family I am sure. And as a resort with a lot of non-alpine stuff going on, its great.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 6, 2011)

As both Prophet0426 and Riverc0il said, expansion will be the key to making Waterville attractive to everyone and pulling it out of the middle ground where it resides now.  I agree with all of the negatives that have been raised here.  And even when WV is my most convenient option I always head to Cannon instead. 

But it's not exactly apples to apples trying to compare WV to Cannon.  In the area, Loon is the better comparison. They both focus on being family mountains with something for everyone and plenty of off-slope things to do.  And I will take WV over Loon any day.  The crowds, cost, and 'scene' at Loon are everything I dislike about the popular image of skiing.  So here's my list of positive things to say about WV:

- It has lots of deals.  It's a $69 ticket to start with vs $67 at Cannon and $76 Loon.  But it has multi-day rates that can make it actually cheaper than Cannon.  And Mondays and Fridays are 2-for-1.  They probably have more special deal days than any other mtn I can think of including the recent Pats deal, St Patty's day, April 1st, etc.

- It has great ski schools.  I've put nephews in their program and was really impressed.  It seemed much less hectic than the scene at Loon (although I've never used their program)

- The trail layout is good for families or groups with varied ability levels.   From the HSQ you can access long greens, blues, and short (easy) blacks.  Everyone can ride ski together to push themselves or you can easily split up and rendezvous at the lift base.

- Sunnyside.  A trail pod of its own, with its own amenities, and its own lift away from the madness of the base.  This is where my nephew progressed from riding greens and easy blues to fairly challenging blacks over the course of one day.  By working across the Sunnyside trails from skier's right to left you gradually add pitch, narrowness, and 'ungroomedness' building confidence as you go without making any big jumps in challenge. After he had built his 'black diamond confidence' on True Grit and Bobby's he was completely not intimidated when I took him down the toughest trails at Cannon and Wildcat.

- Park:  I don't go in the park....I'd freak'n kill myself.  But it's pretty obvious that WV has a world class park with world class riders.  It's visible from the base and lifts and it's pretty cool watching these kids huck huge airs.

- Pow preservation: This is the same thing I've said about Bretton Woods before.  Cannon is hardcore mountain with hardcore skiers.  Everyone knows the stashs and everyone hits 'em fast.  Even though the crowds are less there it can get tracked out fast.  At WV and BW I'm always shocked to find blatantly available pow lines everywhere in the afternoon and even days following.  

I use to scoff at WV but I have to admit that I haven't really had any bad days there.  It's just about knowing what you're going to get and managing your expectations.


----------

